# A True Hockey KO



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Fraser Filipic is one of my favorite pro hockey players of all time. He plays out here for the Colorado Eagles in the CHL. He was twice rated as the pound for pound best fighter in pro hockey and as you will see it is for good reason. At only 5'10" and 185 lbs he will fight anyone and dominate about anybody. Check this one out!!!


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

looks like I could hire either of them to start my lawnmower.

nice clip


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

GOOD NIGHT!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

done. next?


----------

